
First Fellowship Virtual Demo Day - jordigg
https://blog.ycombinator.com/first-fellowship-virtual-demo-day
======
tedmiston
> Bulletin - Airbnb for Retail

A marketplace to setup popup shops is something new.

It looks like they're augmenting that with something like their own Etsy, but
with less homemade and more well designed objects.

